# Man City Cup 2019



## EastBaySoccerFan

Looking forward to this event.  05 Super Group teams have been posted all over social media.  What 06 and 07 teams are going? Anyone know of any teams?


----------



## jvh007

I don't think they announce that until May 5th


----------



## RedDevilDad

jvh007 said:


> I don't think they announce that until May 5th


Acceptance email says Hotel reservations must be completed by May 8 and turned in by May 10. Technically, they say your acceptance is contingent on hotel form...
I only say that to say, while I’d love to hear May 5th, it wouldn’t surprise me to not hear until May 11 or 12.


----------



## electrichead72

Would that be around the time that they release the schedule for all of the games?


----------



## RedDevilDad

electrichead72 said:


> Would that be around the time that they release the schedule for all of the games?


I’m not sure what your asking. Are teams getting an early acceptance email? I think so. Will accepted teams know other accepted teams before schedule releases? Doubt it.


----------



## electrichead72

I'm just wondering when the game schedules will be released.

Typical tournaments release their schedule the week before, just curious if these schedules will be released sooner since it's a larger tournament.

Just looking to plan for the weekend is all.


----------



## RedDevilDad

electrichead72 said:


> I'm just wondering when the game schedules will be released.
> 
> Typical tournaments release their schedule the week before, just curious if these schedules will be released sooner since it's a larger tournament.
> 
> Just looking to plan for the weekend is all.


I anticipate after the 5th or 10th. Reasons in previous post.


----------



## electrichead72

OK, thanks.


----------



## 1dad2boys

Super Group schedule is up.


----------



## soccerdad79

Some really good games scheduled in the Super Group.


----------



## texanincali

Any thoughts on this age group?  Favorites or teams to watch?


----------



## RedCard

Sucks I won't be able to see any of my son's games due to work and since there's no way they make it to the semi-finals on Sunday (I see Sporting KC winning our bracket). But we'll be down there all weekend anyway since my daughter's Flight 1 team will be playing Saturday thru Monday.


----------



## Keeper3114

Are all the schedules up or just the 05 Super Group?


----------



## 1dad2boys

Super Group only. http://mancitycup.com/manchester-city-cup-tv-stream/


----------



## RedDevilDad

Keeper3114 said:


> Are all the schedules up or just the 05 Super Group?


When up, they’ll be here: https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=72072


----------



## Keeper3114

RedDevilDad said:


> When up, they’ll be here: https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=72072


Thank you


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Any one out there with any idea why TFA is not in Super Group?  certainly they are better than Real SoCal, Golden State , OC Surf and they have victories over both LAFC and LA Galaxy , Real Salt Lake AZ ?


----------



## jpeter

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Any one out there with any idea why TFA is not in Super Group?  certainly they are better than Real SoCal, Golden State , OC Surf and they have victories over both LAFC and LA Galaxy , Real Salt Lake AZ ?


Did they apply in time?  See the 06's did but don't see the TFA 05's DA  in there at all in 05'  supergroup or any group for that matter.

For the olders this one doesn't seem as popular as in past years, maybe the combination of National Cup being so late/close to memorial day,  combined age groups in DA, and teams saving up for post season or showcase travel   (NPL,ECNL, DA, USClub, etc)


----------



## RedDevilDad

jpeter said:


> or any group for that matter.


You see any other groups? I’ve only seen the SuperGroup posted.


----------



## socrlvr

Anyone else notice on the rules for Man City - 2005 & 2006 - No re-entry for subs. See below from 2019 Man City Rules.

For US Soccer Development Academy 2005 and 2006 teams, seven substitutions will be allowed per game with no re-entry.


----------



## TopFlight

Schedule is up.


----------



## EastBaySoccerFan

socrlvr said:


> Anyone else notice on the rules for Man City - 2005 & 2006 - No re-entry for subs. See below from 2019 Man City Rules.
> 
> For US Soccer Development Academy 2005 and 2006 teams, seven substitutions will be allowed per game with no re-entry.


Yes I noticed that.  But then for 07s it says - US Soccer Development Academy 2007 teams are allowed unlimited
substitutions.


----------



## socrlvr

EastBaySoccerFan said:


> Yes I noticed that.  But then for 07s it says - US Soccer Development Academy 2007 teams are allowed unlimited
> substitutions.


Yes, for the 2007's that is not a change from DA rules, for 2005 & 2006 DA allows re-entry.


----------



## StrikerOC

jpeter said:


> Did they apply in time?  See the 06's did but don't see the TFA 05's DA  in there at all in 05'  supergroup or any group for that matter.
> 
> For the olders this one doesn't seem as popular as in past years, maybe the combination of National Cup being so late/close to memorial day,  combined age groups in DA, and teams saving up for post season or showcase travel   (NPL,ECNL, DA, USClub, etc)


TFA Played in the MIC tournament in Spain recently (I believe this age group), so that might have played a role in not entering.


----------



## hattrick3

StrikerOC said:


> TFA Played in the MIC tournament in Spain recently (I believe this age group), so that might have played a role in not entering.


I believe TFA sends their U12 team to MIC every year, so it was the 07 team that went to Spain this year.


----------



## Emilio Castro

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Any one out there with any idea why TFA is not in Super Group?  certainly they are better than Real SoCal, Golden State , OC Surf and they have victories over both LAFC and LA Galaxy , Real Salt Lake AZ ?


Does *Michelle Romero* sound familiar? 
I heard that she was responsible to reject TFA, LAUFA, and Legends from this tourney. instead, she brought Surf OC (weakest team ever), Real SoCal, FCGS, De Anza and few more weak teams in order to balance the groups in favor of certain teams. this is the same scenario every year with the supergroup. Remember, this tournament pays the European and Mexican teams to come to USA. How is going to look if TFA ("low-class" club) beat Europeans/Mexican teams? Michelle doesn't want underdog clubs to join and beat the top guns. Ask Strikers how they were treated last year. *marketing over quality*.  If someone here can help to prove this rumor, this lady should be evaluated/removed from Mancity Cup.


----------



## justneededaname

What I have not been able to figure out is FCGS. So far, I know of or have heard that they rejected:

Albion
Legends
LAUFA
Nomads
TFA

De Anza makes sense because they are an out of town team and the tournament makes much of its money on hotel rooms. Out of town teams will always be selected over local teams.

I bet Real So Cal looks like they are far enough away to need hotel rooms as well.

I suspect that part of OC Surf's affiliate agreement is that they get accepted to the Surf tournaments. That would be a powerful motivator to get clubs to sign up as an affiliate.

That leaves GS. No idea how they got accepted. Maybe someone can shed some light on it.


----------



## oldman

justneededaname said:


> What I have not been able to figure out is FCGS. So far, I know of or have heard that they rejected:
> 
> Albion
> Legends
> LAUFA
> Nomads
> TFA
> 
> De Anza makes sense because they are an out of town team and the tournament makes much of its money on hotel rooms. Out of town teams will always be selected over local teams.
> 
> I bet Real So Cal looks like they are far enough away to need hotel rooms as well.
> 
> I suspect that part of OC Surf's affiliate agreement is that they get accepted to the Surf tournaments. That would be a powerful motivator to get clubs to sign up as an affiliate.
> 
> That leaves GS. No idea how they got accepted. Maybe someone can shed some light on it.


You can add LAGSD to list of "rejected" clubs. (Technically not rejected, but told Supergroup was "full" and should apply to sub-Supergroup group if interested in playing in the tournament.)

As far as FCGS is concerned, best guess is combo of pedigree (i.e. having full DA) and being hotel room consumer gave them the edge.


----------



## ferbert

oldman said:


> You can add LAGSD to list of "rejected" clubs. (Technically not rejected, but told Supergroup was "full" and should apply to sub-Supergroup group if interested in playing in the tournament.)
> 
> As far as FCGS is concerned, best guess is combo of pedigree (i.e. having full DA) and being hotel room consumer gave them the edge.


FYI: LAUFA got invited via email by the tournament director (city football group).  Once this application landed to Surf Cup laps. A verbal (phone call) rejection took place. I am not sure how to call this. rejection, confusion, discrimination, not too sure of this way manage public events. I am pretty sure TFA got the same case
View attachment 4720


----------



## ferbert

ferbert said:


> FYI: LAUFA got invited via email by the tournament director (city football group).  Once this application landed to Surf Cup laps. A verbal (phone call) rejection took place. I am not sure how to call this. rejection, confusion, discrimination, not too sure of this way manage public events. I am pretty sure TFA got the same case
> View attachment 4720


I had attached a snapshot of the email invite. had to delete it for the respect of the Mam City coordinators, the city football group


----------



## Zvezdas

Surf cup sports is a business and they rightfully should look at all factors when accepting teams. They will always take well established full DA clubs with proven reputation, irregardless of their current results! 

For example, 1 team with decent results that only has two teams applying to all their tournaments should not trump a team with worse results but sends many teams to their tournaments...


----------



## Emilio Castro

Zvezdas said:


> Surf cup sports is a business and they rightfully should look at all factors when accepting teams. They will always take well established full DA clubs with proven reputation, irregardless of their current results!
> 
> For example, 1 team with decent results that only has two teams applying to all their tournaments should not trump a team with worse results but sends many teams to their tournaments...


Not for ManCity tho. Surf Cup can preferably make a selection for Surf Cups tournaments. which is not right, but they always do.
 Man City is approved and managed tournament by the Manchester City staff in UK. Surf CANNOT reject good quality teams over pour quantity. Especially the preference they made with the poor Surf OC team. that is unacceptable for this type of competition. I guess Michelle Romero doesn't give a sh..
Look at the very bottom of the ManCity page.


----------



## Xman




----------



## Xman




----------



## justneededaname

justneededaname said:


> That leaves GS. No idea how they got accepted. Maybe someone can shed some light on it.


Actually, I think I figured it out. Didn't Josh Henderson come from FC Golden State? He's just doing his old club a solid.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Isn't JH gone? Regardless,  we've
been dealing with this tournament drama and other Surf tournament drama for as long as we've been involved in soccer. Now that they have a bunch of affiliates under the Surf banner, it has gotten a lot worse (see previous posts and the 05 Super Group)
They are a marketing machine like no other socal club. 

At the same time, like groudhogs day, we choose to participate and fund their machine by playing in their tournaments. 

Our 05 team has very recently beaten 3 of the 4 socal teams in the Supergroup (one of them twice  (6-2 combined) and tied the host 2X this season but is now in the Blue Group. It looks like several LA teams were even more deserving. 

Yet, what really matters is I get to watch my kid  compete for 3 days this weekend.  At the end of the day, that's all I really care about.


----------



## RedDevilDad

What age group are y'all unhappy about? I'm confused.  
I mean, I know that OC Surf is bad in all age groups... hahaha... kidding.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

I would not say "unhappy". Just "not surprised".


----------



## RedDevilDad

Soccerdad2016 said:


> I would not say "unhappy". Just "not surprised".


If you were not saying unhappy and saying not surprised ... what age group would you be happily unsurprisingly talking about?


----------



## RedDevilDad

justneededaname said:


> What I have not been able to figure out is FCGS. So far, I know of or have heard that they rejected:
> 
> Albion
> Legends
> LAUFA
> Nomads
> TFA
> 
> De Anza makes sense because they are an out of town team and the tournament makes much of its money on hotel rooms. Out of town teams will always be selected over local teams.
> 
> I bet Real So Cal looks like they are far enough away to need hotel rooms as well.
> 
> I suspect that part of OC Surf's affiliate agreement is that they get accepted to the Surf tournaments. That would be a powerful motivator to get clubs to sign up as an affiliate.
> 
> That leaves GS. No idea how they got accepted. Maybe someone can shed some light on it.


This is what I couldn’t figure out what age group this is referencing... 05s?


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Yes. The only Super Group is the U14 05's.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Yes. The only Super Group is the U14 05's.


Eh, sort of, hence the confusion... there’s an 07 and 06 SuperGroup. The “international” SuperGroup is only 05.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Xman said:


> View attachment 4735


business over quality has been the juicy pattern for many clubs. look back when NHB, Celtic Cup, United Cup used to be the top tournaments during their time.  Now, all of them are third or fourth class tournaments. Why? because they centered the attention on profits, instead of quality. 
Surf is running high speeds towards the same dead-end street.  How many Surf Cup tournaments they make during a year? 4-5?  
How about parking lot fees on Polo fields and Oceanside? don't get surprised that they increased their prices already to $15 per day.


----------



## DefenseWins

Emilio, I see that TFA has their 11's, 10's, 09's, 08's, 07's, and 06's in the tournament.  Are you saying that they only rejected their 05's?


----------



## Emilio Castro

DefenseWins said:


> Emilio, I see that TFA has their 11's, 10's, 09's, 08's, 07's, and 06's in the tournament.  Are you saying that they only rejected their 05's?


Yes. the international group, the main bracket


----------



## jpeter

Emilio Castro said:


> Yes. the international group, the main bracket


Happens every year unfortunately the most qualified or ranked teams don't get into certain groups. Out of state, foreign, big names & the Surf bias will always exist and the # 245 gotsoccer ranked team gets in due to the "surf" name and the others based on connections or brand.

Man City, Surf, College showcase still very popular and well attended so don't see that changing.   Make the best of situation:  winning the blue or white groups is pretty fun also.


----------



## RedCard

Game 1
FCGS - 1
De Anza Force - 0

Game 2
FCGS - 1
Sporting KC - 0

I’m actually surprised....

Playing  Tijuana Xolos tomorrow.


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> Game 1
> FCGS - 1
> De Anza Force - 0
> 
> Game 2
> FCGS - 1
> Sporting KC - 0
> 
> I’m actually surprised....
> 
> Playing  Tijuana Xolos tomorrow.


Turns out fcg is good enough for man city... Nice.

Question: first two matches were 25 minute halves/50 minutes total, and 3rd game is a full 80?


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> Turns out fcg is good enough for man city... Nice.
> 
> Question: first two matches were 25 minute halves/50 minutes total, and 3rd game is a full 80?


i wasn't there for the games due to work so I can't answer that yet. I'll find out more when I talk to my son tonight.


----------



## texanincali

I believe all group matches and quarter final matches are shortened to 25 minute halves.

Semi finals and finals are full matches.


----------



## Kante

here's link to results:

u13: http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?EventID=72072&GroupID=830518&Gender=Boys&Age=13
u14: http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?EventID=72072&GroupID=830521&Gender=Boys&Age=14


----------



## Kante

texanincali said:


> I believe all group matches and quarter final matches are shortened to 25 minute halves.
> 
> Semi finals and finals are full matches.


Got it. Thx


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777

Is it me or some teams like Man City had so many small players compared to US. Any chance they were playing their younger players?


----------



## texanincali

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Is it me or some teams like Man City had so many small players compared to US. Any chance they were playing their younger players?


Yes.  Was told they have brought their 06 team for this tournament.


----------



## numero15

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Is it me or some teams like Man City had so many small players compared to US. Any chance they were playing their younger players?


i had a chance to talk to one of their players as i was walking in...i asked him that question. he said they had 1 or 2 06s, but the rest 05s.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

numero15 said:


> i had a chance to talk to one of their players as i was walking in...i asked him that question. he said they had 1 or 2 06s, but the rest 05s.


Is it possible they aren't quite as focused on physically mature kids as the US?  Most weeks we show up to the pitch and look to see how huge the other team is.


----------



## SoccerisFun

numero15 said:


> i had a chance to talk to one of their players as i was walking in...i asked him that question. he said they had 1 or 2 06s, but the rest 05s.


That is correct.  The team is primarily 05s with 2 06s.


----------



## 1dad2boys

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Is it possible they aren't quite as focused on physically mature kids as the US?  Most weeks we show up to the pitch and look to see how huge the other team is.


So soccer ability and IQ are better future key indicators of success than the giant fast kid?  Interesting idea.


----------



## Kante

saw the strikers v man city. strikers definitely were bigger/faster/stronger across the board than the man city players (looked like u14 playing u13), with the only exception being man city's right forward/striker. But, although tall, even he was clearly not as far along developmentally as the strikers players

assuming man city only had two 06s, one item that may have accounted for the delta is that almost 50% of the strikers players were born Jan to Mar 05.  100% speculation here, but have heard that the euro teams are much cognizant of rae at this age and also actively calc the likely final size of a player from parental data. so, maybe the man city was a squad of kids mostly from 2h or q4 05 that man city expects to grow later. at u14, even a six month delta is a big age difference. 

to be fair though, from watching the match, strikers should have had a number of goals earlier in the game and, from watching other strikers' matches, they typically put way more of those opportunities in the back of the net. some of that was due good play by man city but some of it was definitely lack of finishing by the strikers

in the last 15-20 minutes or so though it looked like the strikers started to really tire out, started giving man city more room and, since man city looked like a very good technical team, that's when things turned.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777

SoccerisFun said:


> That is correct.  The team is primarily 05s with 2 06s.


Is there a site that shows their roster/ages?
Watching them against ATL, very hard to believe even the smaller kids were 05 and were so many of them. Maybe I'm just shocked at seeing smaller kids in academy level


----------



## Kante

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Is there a site that shows their roster/ages?
> Watching them against ATL, very hard to believe even the smaller kids were 05 and were so many of them. Maybe I'm just shocked at seeing smaller kids in academy level


not sure on roster/age but the man city coach describes himself as the u13 coach - https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamie-carr-30a4508b/

from watching the matches, that makes sense. also, from man city's pov there wouldn't be any upside to sending their u14s over to play.

for reference, last year, the u14 man city team lost in the tournament final.


----------



## Lambchop

1dad2boys said:


> So soccer ability and IQ are better future key indicators of success than the giant fast kid?  Interesting idea.


Or maybe their general population is smaller. Skills and IQ can be taught and improved with more training and time on the pitch but speed can be only slightly improved with training.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Lambchop said:


> ...... but speed can be only slightly improved with training.


Nonsense


----------



## datamec

Here is what the FA says on ages for players over there:

The relevant age for each Player is determined by his or her age as at midnight on 31 August of the relevant Playing Season i.e. children who are aged 6 as at midnight on 31 August in a Playing Season (together with those who attain the age of 6 during the Playing Season) will be classed as Under 7 Players for that Playing Season. Children who are aged 7 as at midnight on 31 August in a Playing Season will be classed as Under 8 Players for that Playing Season, and so on.

So when they say 05’s it likely means Sept-Dec 05.


----------



## watfly

Lambchop said:


> Or maybe their general population is smaller. Skills and IQ can be taught and improved with more training and time on the pitch but speed can be only slightly improved with training.


Huge difference between being taught and learning, unfortunately most youth soccer coaches don't understand that difference.  Personally, I think its easier to improve speed than it is soccer IQ.    I see kids on high level teams, including DA, that have atrocious running form.  Some simple corrections could improve their speed by at least half a step which can make a huge difference in soccer.  This can be "taught" easily and its malpractice that more coaches don't recognize and correct these running form issues.  Most kids could use a tweak to their running form.

Soccer, unlike many other sports, is primarily an individual decision making sport.  Every time you touch the ball your faced with a multitude of interrelated options.  Soccer IQ is a "learned" behavior that develops based on individual mental ability and experience.  You can have all the physical abilities in the world but if your dumb as shit you won't succeed in soccer no matter how well your "taught".  IMHO the US, particularly at the youth level, seems to value size/speed or fancy dribbling over soccer IQ...value flash over effectiveness.

I'm saying this while watching the U20's lose to a less athletic Ukraine and after the U17's should have smoked Mexico but lost because the US players chose to finish with power instead of accuracy while well within the box.


----------



## YaYaTorres

Lambchop said:


> Or maybe their general population is smaller. Skills and IQ can be taught and improved with more training and time on the pitch but speed can be only slightly improved with training.


Right now in Manchester they are abiding by FIFA rules. Basically they have a giant (I think 30 or 50 mile radius) all kids have to be inside of.
At 16 in the European Union kids can move freely. Thus, that radius bubble pops like a cheap balloon and its game on for recruiting. In two years if they came back I doubt most of these teams even score a goal against them. MC is a Tier 1 academy in the world with unlimited money.
This is kiddie soccer right now, however, it appears the US has at least caught up to this age group. Thats a good thing.


----------



## numero15

And....on the other hand the Sounders team is quite big. Played well too. 

Incredible difference between Seattle and Man City


----------



## Box2Box

numero15 said:


> And....on the other hand the Sounders team is quite big. Played well too.
> 
> Incredible difference between Seattle and Man City


Of all the games televised so far, Man City have been most fun to watch. Their ability constantly rondo out from their own third against physically superior opponents is impressive.


----------



## Carl

Some great games in 05 & 06 age.  LAFC 05 & 06 both out after pks.  Not a surprise In 06 TFA and xolos in semi finals,  surprisingly galaxy and De Anza Force also in semi finals, alot of mls teams out, Seattle,  nycfc, sporting. Real salt lake


----------



## Box2Box

Carl said:


> Some great games in 05 & 06 age.  LAFC 05 & 06 both out after pks.  Not a surprise In 06 TFA and xolos in semi finals,  surprisingly galaxy and De Anza Force also in semi finals, alot of mls teams out, Seattle,  nycfc, sporting. Real salt lake


Seattle 05 beat lafc, website may be wrong


----------



## Carl

Box2Box said:


> Seattle 05 beat lafc, website may be wrong


I said BOTH LAFC out, then talked about the 06 age group,  in 06 Seattle are out.


----------



## Kante

did anyone have a chance to see any of the LA Galaxy matches? if yes, thoughts/comments? 

don't take this the wrong way but after the 1-5 loss to lafc, was surprised to see them in the semi's.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777

Kante said:


> did anyone have a chance to see any of the LA Galaxy matches? if yes, thoughts/comments?
> 
> don't take this the wrong way but after the 1-5 loss to lafc, was surprised to see them in the semi's.


Galaxy has picked up 3-4 new players and seems like they've helped improve so far.


----------



## 3leches

Galaxy picked up 5 physically mature (bigger, faster, stronger) players about a month ago, also played in the LAFC game. They went scoreless in the first two games but was able to get pull this win out with a pk in their favor in the last minutes.


----------



## El Clasico

YaYaTorres said:


> This is kiddie soccer right now, however, it appears the US has at least caught up to this age group. Thats a good thing.


Caught up at this age? Huh? US teams beat European teams quite regularly at this age.  Here, and when we travel abroad to participate in tournaments.  Not indicative of anything for the US. At this age, we field teams that are big, fast, strong, athletic and coached to win. European academy teams train and play for development and they stay the course, winning or losing. They play the long game.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

El Clasico said:


> Caught up at this age? Huh? US teams beat European teams quite regularly at this age.  Here, and when we travel abroad to participate in tournaments.  Not indicative of anything for the US. At this age, we field teams that are big, fast, strong, athletic and coached to win. European academy teams train and play for development and they stay the course, winning or losing. They play the long game.


Even in Socal, without naming names, you see certain clubs super dominant at U8 - U14 with the fastest and strongest teams, and then, well without having everything else that is necessary for true development, it catches up to them.   By U16 the biggest and strongest have been caught by the leveling that comes with age and the lack of talent and players with soccer IQ is totally exposed.  

Even though Man City showed up with a much smaller squad that got overrrun by huge physical teams, they were fun to watch as you could tell they knew what they were doing


----------



## RedDevilDad

I liked that Melbourne team. Relentless and smart, utterly overran Surf.  Thought Xolos was poor against a discombobulated FCGS.


----------



## RedDevilDad

RedDevilDad said:


> I liked that Melbourne team. Relentless and smart, utterly overran Surf.  Thought Xolos was poor against a discombobulated FCGS.


Correction... looks like Melbourne was 3rd in their group and played a poor OC Surf team.


----------



## 3leches

Manchester City showed up with the 2006 squad, confirmed. Their # 4 center back is Jlloyd Samuel son, has been with the club for sometime. It probably wasn't worth it for them to bring the 2005 squad, maybe they have some 05 sprinkled in.


----------



## RedCard

All 4 quarterfinal games ended 1-0, with I believe 3 of the games ending 0-0 and went to PKs. So the semi finals today are:

Atlanta United vs Seattle Sounders 
and
LA Galaxy vs CF Monterrey

Other Showcase games are
FC Dallas vs FCGS
Sporting KC vs LAFC
Strikers vs New York City FC
De Anza Force vs SJ Earthquakes


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> All 4 quarterfinal games ended 1-0, with I believe 3 of the games ending 0-0 and went to PKs. So the semi finals today are:
> 
> Atlanta United vs Seattle Sounders
> and
> LA Galaxy vs CF Monterrey
> 
> Other Showcase games are
> FC Dallas vs FCGS
> Sporting KC vs LAFC
> Strikers vs New York City FC
> De Anza Force vs SJ Earthquakes


Good luck today. Go SoCal!


----------



## Legit_play

06 Super Group final is set
TFA vs Xolos 

Semi final results
Xolos 5-0 LA Galaxy 
TFA 4-0 De Anza Force


----------



## Kante

tough one in PKs for LAG but their backline didn't have answers for Monterrey during regular time. would also argue that #29 should have gone in much earlier. 

anyone know why JH wasn't coaching? Also, what happened to LAG's guest players?


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Kante said:


> tough one in PKs for LAG but their backline didn't have answers for Monterrey during regular time. would also argue that #29 should have gone in much earlier.
> 
> anyone know why JH wasn't coaching? Also, what happened to LAG's guest players?


LAG was outplayed in last 20 min. or so. Their D seemed overmatched against a team that seemed to want it more.  Monterrey was flying all over the place.  And they are not huge kids. Just fast and determined, not in any particular order.


----------



## Word13

U13 Tfa 3 xolos 0. Tfa came  saw and conquered! Beat some really good teams along the way! Great to see non mls team dominate! Golden state 05 also had a good showing for non mls da loosing to Dallas FC 1-0 and Monterey in penalties! Good job for both La county non mls da!


----------



## Emilio Castro

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Galaxy has picked up 3-4 new players and seems like they've helped improve so far.


They finally got to play at their level. Unfortunately, this is only possible without their sophisticated coach JH, lol. coaches are to help players, but sometimes or actually many times in DA, coaches mess up players/teams.


----------



## Purabarca

Emilio Castro said:


> They finally got to play at their level. Unfortunately, this is only possible without their sophisticated coach JH, lol. coaches are to help players, but sometimes or actually many times in DA, coaches mess up players/teams.


Seems last few months Surf coach change has messed up 2005 DA teams chemistry......... NOT as STRONG as when Benoit was running the show IMO;


----------



## RememberME

3leches said:


> Galaxy picked up 5 physically mature (bigger, faster, stronger) players about a month ago, also played in the LAFC game. They went scoreless in the first two games but was able to get pull this win out with a pk in their favor in the last minutes.


LAG 05 did not pick up new players, they actually lost 1 player a forward that went back to LAUFA , the 06 did pick up 4 strong players from Paramount FC.


----------



## RememberME

Emilio Castro said:


> They finally got to play at their level. Unfortunately, this is only possible without their sophisticated coach JH, lol. coaches are to help players, but sometimes or actually many times in DA, coaches mess up players/teams.


Emilio I completely agree with you,  I watched most of the LAG games and the team looked a lot better without their Coach, substitute coach did a really good Job. LAG has a really talented group of kids hopefully they keep most of the group together it will be very interesting to see them working with a different coach.


----------



## 3leches

RememberME said:


> LAG 05 did not pick up new players, they actually lost 1 player a forward that went back to LAUFA , the 06 did pick up 4 strong players from Paramount FC.


I was referring to the 2006 group.  They picked up 3 from PFC and two from other clubs. Thanks


----------



## RememberME

Soccerdad2016 said:


> LAG was outplayed in last 20 min. or so. Their D seemed overmatched against a team that seemed to want it more.  Monterrey was flying all over the place.  And they are not huge kids. Just fast and determined, not in any particular order.


LAG starting Center back was suspended for the semi-finals, he got a second yellow card at the end of the game against Sporting KC fouling a forward on a break away(1 v 1 against the Golie) that could of cost the game for LAG . I believe they were using  a forward as a center back against Monterey.


----------



## Kante

RememberME said:


> LAG starting Center back was suspended for the semi-finals, he got a second yellow card at the end of the game against Sporting KC fouling a forward on a break away(1 v 1 against the Golie) that could of cost the game for LAG . I believe they were using  a forward as a center back against Monterey.


had heard that LAG had a couple of guest players, just for the tournament. that not accurate?


----------



## espola

RememberME said:


> LAG starting Center back was suspended for the semi-finals, he got a second yellow card at the end of the game against Sporting KC fouling a forward on a break away(1 v 1 against the Golie) that could of cost the game for LAG . I believe they were using  a forward as a center back against Monterey.


"Doc, it hurts when I do this."
"Well then, don't do that."


----------



## RememberME

Kante said:


> had heard that LAG had a couple of guest players, just for the tournament. that not accurate?[/QUOTE
> No guest players for the 05.


----------



## Emilio Castro

RememberME said:


> Emilio I completely agree with you,  I watched most of the LAG games and the team looked a lot better without their Coach, substitute coach did a really good Job. LAG has a really talented group of kids hopefully they keep most of the group together it will be very interesting to see them working with a different coach.


That will be a hard task man. 
1. I don't think LAG staff will keep the same roster (they always get new players every season to justify their repetitive mistakes, regardless the new coach every seaosn)
2. I don't think all the players will stay. Some of them already started to knock other club doors 
I would have to agree with you. LAG has the most aggressive roster at this time. I personally believe that LAG has better quality players than LAFC for example. It is just a horrible coaching/management = development


----------



## Emilio Castro

Great job *Michelle Romero*!!
what an awesome performance of your club team "OC Surf". Poor clubs create poor teams.  
3-0
6-0
6-1
4-0
3-0
3-1
I am sorry. but yes, I am mad. It's not about OC Surf team, they aren't guilty to have the level they have. It's the people picking them to this high-level competition 
TFA would have done a better performance.


----------



## YNWA 96

I know the 06 TFA DA team had a guest player from another LA area DA team play a
@ Man City


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Best team performances:
07's LAFC - they clearly showed they are the most talented and deepest team. They have assembled a super team! and congrats to the boys for winning the tournament.
07's TFA - they keep reloading, after losing several players to LAFC and LA Galaxy they showed they are still a team to be reckon with. It did help to see that coach Willie has taken over this team and has immediately brought his winning ways to the team. 

06's TFA - they are in a class by themselves, they dominated some of the best teams . Made Surfs team look small ( if you haven't seen them I was amazed with the size of this team and can see why they are the team to beat in the south division) Totally controlled and beat up Xolos to take the title. 
06's LA Galaxy - could tell that they added some size and athleticism to team. They performed well and had momentum heading into Semi finals vs xolos but fell apart once they gave up a goal. but overall they did well and are getting better. 

05's LA Galaxy came away looking like they have regained some of that steam they where generating early on in the season . they beat a real good Sporting KC and lost to Monterrey in a classic game they came up the big winners


----------



## SoccerisFun

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Best team performances:
> 07's LAFC - they clearly showed they are the most talented and deepest team. They have assembled a super team! and congrats to the boys for winning the tournament.
> 07's TFA - they keep reloading, after losing several players to LAFC and LA Galaxy they showed they are still a team to be reckon with. It did help to see that coach Willie has taken over this team and has immediately brought his winning ways to the team.
> 
> 06's TFA - they are in a class by themselves, they dominated some of the best teams . Made Surfs team look small ( if you haven't seen them I was amazed with the size of this team and can see why they are the team to beat in the south division) Totally controlled and beat up Xolos to take the title.
> 06's LA Galaxy - could tell that they added some size and athleticism to team. They performed well and had momentum heading into Semi finals vs xolos but fell apart once they gave up a goal. but overall they did well and are getting better.
> 
> 05's LA Galaxy came away looking like they have regained some of that steam they where generating early on in the season . they beat a real good Sporting KC and lost to Monterrey in a classic game they came up the big winners


Clearly a TFA parent and homer!  Enjoy your '06 kid while he is still playing and don't worry about them apparently being "in a class by themselves."


----------



## megnation

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Best team performances:
> 07's LAFC - they clearly showed they are the most talented and deepest team. They have assembled a super team! and congrats to the boys for winning the tournament.
> 07's TFA - they keep reloading, after losing several players to LAFC and LA Galaxy they showed they are still a team to be reckon with. It did help to see that coach Willie has taken over this team and has immediately brought his winning ways to the team.
> 
> 06's TFA - they are in a class by themselves, they dominated some of the best teams . Made Surfs team look small ( if you haven't seen them I was amazed with the size of this team and can see why they are the team to beat in the south division) Totally controlled and beat up Xolos to take the title.
> 06's LA Galaxy - could tell that they added some size and athleticism to team. They performed well and had momentum heading into Semi finals vs xolos but fell apart once they gave up a goal. but overall they did well and are getting better.
> 
> 05's LA Galaxy came away looking like they have regained some of that steam they where generating early on in the season . they beat a real good Sporting KC and lost to Monterrey in a classic game they came up the big winners


Did WD actually take over the 07 team? I heard otherwise. 06 TFA looked great and completely agree with 07 LAFC team. 06 Galaxy looked a lot better than they have recently.


----------



## Husky13

SoccerisFun said:


> That is correct.  The team is primarily 05s with 2 06s.


Way after the fact, but new to this site and reading old threads.  Man City has a school year team.  So, everyone was right - mostly 05’s, but still smaller than other teams because the Man City kids were much younger.

I saw the same Man City team at an overseas event last year.


----------

